# questi sì che son blog che tirano



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2013)

Un blog di soli seni fa impazzire il mondo del social

9/1/2013

In meno di tre mesi ha raggiunto quasi 3 milioni di visitatori sul suo blog e tutto grazie al suo seno. Si chiama Alicia Young, ha 31 anni ed è un ingegnere di Valencia, Spagna e grazie alle sue scollature hot sta diventato un vero e proprio fenomeno in rete.
foto Twitter

Bruna, avvenente e maliziosa, Alicia ha lanciato il suo blog, "Les escotes de Alicia" ovvero "Le scollature di Alicia", meno di tre mesi fa, "per gioco" spiega lei stessa: "Non lo faccio per denaro. E' cominciato come uno scherzo, ma adesso mi sto divertendo...". Oltre al suo conturbante seno, strizzato in camicette e abiti, mai completamente scoperto e spesso con qualche scritta sopre e alle gambe, lunghe e sinuose, però di lei non si vede altro. 

Alicia infatti non ha mai mostrato il suo volto e in Spagna adesso è "caccia" alla bella blogger che sta facendo impazzire il mondo del social network. La stampa spagnola vuole assolutamente scoprire, chi è, dove vive e com'è fatta veramente Alicia. Intanto c'è già chi ha raccolto le sue scollature più hot in un video postato su YouTube e chi pensa ad un calendario dedicato al suo seno. Insomma la bella blogger ha fatto centro, e le è bastato View attachment 6223


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ma perchè non lo fai pure te? Dai oh. Sempre meglio di sto strambo mix di gossip, arte e cupo oscurantismo. Su!


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2013)

aspetta, vado a prepararmi e ti posto una decina di foto.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva;bt7008 ha detto:
			
		

> aspetta, vado a prepararmi e ti posto una decina di foto.


Così ti voglio.


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2013)

mettiti comodo


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva;bt7011 ha detto:
			
		

> mettiti comodo


Uffa però.


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2013)

miii un po' di pazienza , non è che posso restaur..prepararmi in due minuti eh


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva;bt7013 ha detto:
			
		

> miii un po' di pazienza , non è che posso restaur..prepararmi in due minuti eh


Ah no, pensavo che quel mettiti comodo fosse definitivo. Si si, abbiamo tutto il tempo del mondo. Cioè, non letteralmente. Vabbè, hai capito.


----------

